

TDK Claims HDD Areal Density Record - mmt
http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20121002/243229/

======
voltagex_
What the article doesn't say is how many platters in a current 3TB hard drive.
[http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review/servers_storage/seagate...](http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review/servers_storage/seagate/barracuda_3tb_st3000dm001_internal_hard_drive/427323)
says there are 3 platters in the newest Seagate drives - so potentially we
could see 6TB drives from this!

